# "Tronos" Psaltic Group, Bucharest



## Nedeslusire

"Tronos" Psaltic Group was created in 1997 at the initiative of Fr. Archdeacon Mihail Bucă, protopsaltis of the Patriarchy Cathedral of Bucharest. It is a group formed, mostly, by young theologians that are passionate about Byzantine Psaltic music.


----------

